# Madrid without a car - City or Alcobendas?



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm tentatively posting this. I think I may be shouted at for doing this  as I have already posted something similar, but I would love to hear from anyone that is living, or has lived, or is considering living (!) in the Alcobendas area of Madrid.

My husband has landed in Madrid and is currently staying in temporary accommodation in Argüelles until our kids and I arrive in February. 

Schools have been found. Check. 

Accommodation... To do list.

I have to urgently start booking appointments on his behalf, to view long term rentals, to view and sign before we arrive.

We have a dilemma.... 

Do we stick to the city, in which he already, after just 2 days, feels very at home... but have the kids take the school bus out to Alcobendas/La Moraleja? 

Or should we live in Alcobendas... but without a car? 

I don't drive. Eek. I can drive, but, well, just don't do it anymore.

I am a public transport taking, city walking, park exploring, cafe and cake loving, weird and wonderful shop hunting, history obsessed, alternative type! Well, the whole family is, I suppose...in a funky, fun way of course ;-). 

So, would we be crazy to consider Alcobendas, or are we more mad thinking the kids should take the bus, while we bake (literally in July) in culture and parks in Madrid?

As always, any advice would be hugely appreciated (preferably shout-free!)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Although I don't live in Alcobendas, I have worked in and around Alcobendas / San Sebastian de los Reyes for the last 5 years.

Whilst it is true that Alcobendas and San Sebastain both have Metro stations, you should consider that this is nowhere near as widespread and convenient as in Madrid.

The link from Madrid to Alcobendas on Line 1 is, frankly a right royal PITA.

This is, of course just my own opinion but I suffered this for 1 year, twice a day every day and the fact that my journey from south Madrid to Alcobendas took on average 90 minutes, whereas the same journey (at peak time) takes me 40 minutes by car and 25 minutes by motorcycle made me question my sanity on more than one occasion.

Also, unless you are lucky as to where your residence and various regular destinations may be it is not likely that you will make much use of the Metro within Alcobendas.

I cannot comment on bus services within Alcobendas, but you should also take into account that Alcobendas is not covered by EMT services as it is not Madrid city (I'm sure you were aware of that). Therefore bus services Madrid - Alcobendas and vice versa are "interurbanos".

In your position, I would NOT live anywhere but the centre of Madrid without a car. I would live near the north of the city and send the kids on the bus to school, assuming that it is a dedicated school bus and that your kids are old enough to travel responsibly on their own.

I reiterate that this is nothing but partially informed personal opinion, but I think that that is what you wanted..... If you need any more opinionated advice just shout!


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Although I don't live in Alcobendas, I have worked in and around Alcobendas / San Sebastian de los Reyes for the last 5 years.
> 
> Whilst it is true that Alcobendas and San Sebastain both have Metro stations, you should consider that this is nowhere near as widespread and convenient as in Madrid.
> 
> ...


That was the most perfectly perfect response!! I love personal opinions (not necessarily about me but where advice is needed, then they are awesome!). Thank you so much! So grateful in fact, I've just copy and pasted your message to my husband! 

It was kind of what another lovely lady on here did tell me, but me being me, I needed just one extra piece of advice. 

Thank you so much!

PS Are you still in Madrid? Don't worry, I wasn't about to force an "adopt me" on you! Just curious and possibly may bend you ear on areas you'd recommend - I've heard Charmartín is nice?!?!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I am still in Madrid /sitting in an office in San Sebastian de los Reyes as I type, although I am trying to get out of Spain for a while and awaiting a relocation package from my company..... which may or may not happen.

I can't really comment much about where to live in the north of the city, I've always lived in the south, but in general, most of the city centre barrios have quite a wide range of accomodation available, except for the obvious ones like Salamanca where nothing is "cheap".

Chamartin appears to be nice from what I've seen, but unless you have a specific reason to choose that area, why not look at Chamberí also, just as an example.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

There is a cercanias (local train) connection to Alcobendas and San Sebastian de los Reyes, so if you lived there I don't think there'd be much difficulty in visiting Madrid. I agree the metro extension can be tiresome, and although there are quite a few bus services from Plaza de Castilla (or were, a few years back) they can be delayed at rush hour.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't think you'd have too much trouble getting into Madrid, (without actually having lived in Alcobendas I must admit). I live outside of Madrid and never take the car into the city. The drive's alright, but what do you do with the car once you're there? And the public transport is really good - clean, efficient and not badly priced although it's going up rapidly.
However, Emmis has 2 kids and a husband who's out all day at work probably from about 7:30 - 7:00, so she's got to shlep the kids around to the doctor, dentist, after school activities, friends' houses...
Going to restaurants, the cinema, the shops are all possible in Madrid without a car, and to my way of thinking it's actually better to be in the city with no car. 
Another point is if she's going to be working as a business English teacher without a car, that means living in the city.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think you'd have too much trouble getting into Madrid, (without actually having lived in Alcobendas I must admit). I live outside of Madrid and never take the car into the city. The drive's alright, but what do you do with the car once you're there? And the public transport is really good - clean, efficient and not badly priced although it's going up rapidly.
> However, Emmis has 2 kids and a husband who's out all day at work probably from about 7:30 - 7:00, so she's got to shlep the kids around to the doctor, dentist, after school activities, friends' houses...
> Going to restaurants, the cinema, the shops are all possible in Madrid without a car, and to my way of thinking it's actually better to be in the city with no car.
> Another point is if she's going to be working as a business English teacher without a car, that means living in the city.


Oh, and I forgot to say, when I did live in the city centre and my husband worked out past Plaza Castilla he used to park the car at work from Mon - Fri, drive home on Fri so we had the car for the weekend and back to work on Mon morning. Never used it during the week


----------

